# Travelling to Victoria/Transient quarters



## 63 Delta (29 Jun 2008)

Im thinking about traveling to Victoria this summer with my wife. I was hoping to stay at transient quarters, either at CFB Esquimalt, or possibly Alberthead if it is possible (my mom is there for the summer). Question is do you know if there are many available and whether or not they would allow my spouse to come with me (shes not military).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Jun 2008)

Call the base accomodations department on monday and they'll point you inthe right direction.  I know you can get rooms at the "centre exacta" in Valcartier.  They must have the same type of deal out there.

Worst case, PM me tomorrow and I'll check at work for ya..


----------

